# rv shower



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

The shower in my 2014 rv is weak in spots, has anyone used the spray foam to help support the shower floor. If anyone has ideas they would be welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Should have an access panel to get under tub area, I would try to find Styrofoam to slide in instead of the spray foam. Try to find the closed cell foam, much more solid. 
Good luck.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

If it is weak enough for you to be concerned maybe you should look a little closer. It might have a bigger issue like water damage if it has been used a lot. I live full time in my 2014 5th wheel. We bought it brand new over a year ago. It has had a LOT of problems that in my opinion a new RV shouldn't have. They seem to have taken a lot of shortcuts when they built it and used the lowest quality parts. A leak or missing part wouldn't be out of the realm of possibilities. We had a leakey water line on a toilet just because it wasn't tightened at all.


----------

